# How much RAM and HDD space do you have?



## Luigimamo (Apr 5, 2010)

How much RAM and HDD space do you have?
I have 2GB on my brand new laptop
with a 320GB hard drive


----------



## Jebediah54 (Apr 5, 2010)

As of right now I'm sitting at 2 GB RAM and 160 HDD... it's an old computer, okay?


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 5, 2010)

Jebediah54 said:


> As of right now I'm sitting at 2 GB RAM and 160 HDD... it's an old computer, okay?



thats pretty good


----------



## Toad (Apr 5, 2010)

2GB 500GB on iMac, 4GB 250GB on Macbook Pro.


----------



## tanapak1 (Apr 5, 2010)

4GB 1000GB PC


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 5, 2010)

actually now i think about it my dad does have a 1TB External Hard Drive
cha ching


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 5, 2010)

8 GB RAM
2 TB HDD (1 x 1000, 2 x 500)


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 5, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> 8 GB RAM
> 2 TB HDD (1 x 1000, 2 x 500)



awesome what graphics ?


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 5, 2010)

2 GB Random Access Memory. 
150 GB Harddrive space.
Mac Book 13 inch.

EDIT: I actually have 2 GB of RAM, not 1.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 5, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > 8 GB RAM
> ...



4870 but only have 1 planning to go for a CrossFire solution soon


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 5, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > rahulkadukar said:
> ...



nice im broke so yeah


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 5, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > Luigimamo said:
> ...



Well I just started working some time ago, so I can now spend on things that I really like


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 5, 2010)

4gb RAM
320gb HDD in my laptop
Plus 1.5tb external amongst other things holding 75gb of music.


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 5, 2010)

4 GB RAM
9.7 GB remaining free on a 200 GB HDD


----------



## josmil1 (Apr 5, 2010)

2 GB of RAM
50.4 GB free out of 74.5 (80GB)


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 5, 2010)

josmil1 said:


> (80GB)



Wow, I would fill that drive in about three days.


----------



## Escher (Apr 5, 2010)

4Gb, 640Gb.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Apr 5, 2010)

4GB RAM
500GB hardrive


----------



## Sebastian-1 (Apr 5, 2010)

4 GB RAM
1.5 TB HDD (1x 1TB, 1x 500GB)


----------



## MW1990 (Apr 5, 2010)

4GB RAM
500GB HDD
Toshiba Satellite U505


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 5, 2010)

8 GB RAM,

over a thousand GBs of HDD (network external HDD= 1TB and then a couple of 100 gb drives )

edit: 

Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.60GHz 3.60 GHz (Dual Processors/2 processors)

64-bit Operating System (Windows 7)


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 5, 2010)

256 MB RAM
40 GB Hard Drive

I win!!!


----------



## powershotman (Apr 5, 2010)

2GB
250GB HDD
2-year-old com ..


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 5, 2010)

1.5G
80G


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 5, 2010)

3 GB RAM 250 HDD

My old comp was like 2GB RaM and 50 HDD...


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 5, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> 3 GB RAM 250 HDD
> 
> My old comp was like 2GB RaM and 50 HDD...



Can I have your old one?


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 5, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > 3 GB RAM 250 HDD
> ...


----------



## Andreas737 (Apr 5, 2010)

6 GB RAM
451 GB HDD
Studio XPS Laptop


----------



## ianini (Apr 5, 2010)

2GB RAM. 120GB HDD
I have an old Mac...


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 5, 2010)

4gb ram
500 gb HDD
(Dell Studio XPS)

See, I don't get anything over ~$1050, since there's no point, at least for me.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 5, 2010)

At work:

64Gb RAM
~3 TB HDD


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 5, 2010)

1.5G ram, 70GB of HDD...time to get a new laptop, I'm constantly running it on <200MB of space >.<


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 5, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> At work:
> 
> 64Gb RAM
> ~3 TB HDD



wtf?


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Apr 5, 2010)

2GB RAM
890GB total HDD 
2.93GHz dual core processor 
Windows 7 

I'm used to crappy computers, so I'm content with this one


----------



## Edward (Apr 5, 2010)

2GB RAM and 80GB HDD

I'm using an Hp Compaq dc5850 ATM. I'm planning to buy (or build) a better one in the future.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 5, 2010)

4GB Ram 80GB HDD


----------



## Carrot (Apr 5, 2010)

1GB RAM 140GB HDD + 320externalHDD

hmm... very old laptop xD I think it's 3 years old xD


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Apr 5, 2010)

intel Core 2 Quad 2.83GHz
4GB DDR2 RAM
500GB HDD + 500 (external) HDD
2GB Graphics card (9600 nVidia Chipset)


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 6, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > At work:
> ...



. It's not enough.


----------



## buelercuber (Apr 6, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> Jebediah54 said:
> 
> 
> > As of right now I'm sitting at 2 GB RAM and 160 HDD... it's an old computer, okay?
> ...



lulz


----------



## buelercuber (Apr 6, 2010)

4GB or RAM

i have a **** load of partitions, i don't know why i did that though

1856 GB of space, it seems unreal but it isnt.
i have four half of a tera hard drives.some are my dads.

windows 7 ultimate edition 64bit


----------



## buelercuber (Apr 6, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...



not enough for what?
to run crysis 2 ,

5 times? at the same time?


----------



## Diniz (Apr 6, 2010)

12gb RAM
720gb HD (solid state + raptor 10.000 rpm)


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 6, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > endless_akatsuki said:
> ...



Not enough to segment and mask a 3200x3200x1616 .nrrd file all at once. Memory restraints is my #1 setback at work.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 6, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> buelercuber said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...



What's your job?


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 6, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> josmil1 said:
> 
> 
> > (80GB)
> ...


Three hours


----------



## carlabrown78 (Apr 6, 2010)

i have a little less..i have 2.5gb ram and 80gb harddrive...opps..


----------



## VP7 (Apr 6, 2010)

Laptop #1: 4Gig Ram, 320 GB HD, Win7
Laptop #2: 4Gig Ram, 320 GB HD, Win7
Laptop #3: 3Gig Ram, 160 GB HD, Vista/XP
Laptop #4: 2Gig Ram, 80 GB HD,XP
Laptop #5: 1Gig Ram, 80 GB HD (DEAD Laptop) 

Tower #1 : 3Gig Ram, 750 GB HD, Vista 
Tower #2 : 512MB Ram,80 GB HD, Win98/XP

1.5 TB Ext. HD (Movies, Backups of the above PC's)


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 6, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > buelercuber said:
> ...



I do research for the University of Kentucky. http://www.vis.uky.edu/EDUCE.php


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 6, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > endless_akatsuki said:
> ...



I doubt it will even start Crysis 2 because the most important factor is Graphics and you can have all that RAM but without a dedicated GPU, I dont think it will give even 20 fps at low resolutions (800 x 600)


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 6, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> buelercuber said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...



It also has a GeForce GTX 260.


----------



## tlm1992 (Apr 6, 2010)

3 year old HP-laptop; upgraded to 4gb from 1gb ram. 120gb hdd (wohoo)... i have a 750gb external hdd, though


----------



## Caedus (Apr 6, 2010)

MacBook Pro 15" unibody (early 2009):
80GB Intel X25-M SSD - (recent upgrade, w00t!!!)
4GB RAM


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 6, 2010)

2 GB RAM
400 GB HDD


----------



## TemurAmir (Apr 7, 2010)

6 GB RAM
500 GB HDD


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Apr 7, 2010)

2 GB RAM
160 GB HDD
500 GB External HDD


----------



## fundash (Apr 7, 2010)

1 GB RAM
180 GB HDD

idk if this counts but here:
256 MB GPU RAM


----------



## Bryan (Apr 7, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> At work:
> 
> 64Gb RAM
> ~3 TB HDD



What system is that?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 7, 2010)

Bryan said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > At work:
> ...



Assuming system == OS, we run a 100% Linux lab. I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 on my workstation. 

EDIT: Also, I've never looked up what model specifically, but it also has 2 Intel Xeon quad cores. I don't follow hardware a whole lot so I couldn't tell you much more than that.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 7, 2010)

How can a computer handle so much RAM??? I'd love that computer. I'll buy it off you for 30,000,000,000 Dillon Dollars  (the equivalent of that is 2 CAN )
anyway, i think i come Third in terms of RAM

UBUNTU FTW!!!


----------



## mati rubik (Apr 7, 2010)

1 GB, 120 GB (100+20)

yeah, really bad but it was for free


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 7, 2010)

mati rubik said:


> 1 GB, 120 GB (100+20)
> 
> yeah, really bad but it was for free



Free? How can I get one?


----------

